# Latest batch of upgraded Slate Turkey Calls



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Folks, this is the latest batch of calls. They are made from upgraded wood, finely fitted and finished. I'll choose the best sounding striker for each call from the strikers in the bottom photo, plus I should have a few more strikers turned each day to choose from.

The call on the top left is Sipo, slate over glass. The call on the top right is Leopard Wood, slate over class. They are $45 each.

The call on the lower left is Bigleaf Maple. The other two calls on the bottom row are European Beech. They have 3.25" Slate striking surfaces over a slate sound board. The calls in the bottom row are $35 each.




























A striker is included with each call and I'll pay the postage.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Purty!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking calls weasel


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like i may have to get me one of them there turkey talkers.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words folks.

The Leopard Wood and Big Leaf Maple are sold.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good looking calls!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Swee.....eeeeee....et! Leopard wood is some tough stuff!


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Great looking calls!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks folks. I just posted a new one for sale in the Advertisers Forum.


----------

